# weird bubble things on glass any one know what it is?



## mastershake93 (Apr 4, 2010)

thhis morning i woke up and feed my fish and i see these white bubbles stuck to my glass, but they arent bubbles because they are stuck there some how, there is also some stringy, kinda snot looking stuff hanging from it.










its about the whith of a fingernail, maybe a little wider and about and 1/8 to 1/4 of an inch tall, i dont know how thick it is. any one know? or have an idea, sorry about the pic, i had to use my cell phone, no digital camera


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

what kind of fish do u have in the tank?


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Do you have Cerith snails?


----------



## mastershake93 (Apr 4, 2010)

i have a pair of Ocellaris clown fish, a tomato clown, a pair of yellow tail damsels, a blue tang, a domino damsel, and 3 blue- green reef chromis. and i do not have any Cerith snails


----------

